# Laminated Wood Bending Pt 1



## handi (Mar 31, 2006)

I have uploaded a new video to the "Skill Building" page of my website. It is the first of three parts on making bent wood pieces by laminating thin strips together. Free to watch, I hope it is helpful!

Skill Building Videos

Ralph


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

Very cool, Ralph. I'll have to go through them!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Handi, I've done some laminating and I have always want to do a twist coming out of a bend. Haven't figured out how to do it. Have you done anything like that? What would be really awesome is a twist during the bend. I can't imagine what that jig would look like. Staying simple, I would like to do a bend, twist and then bend back in the same direction you came from. Ideas?


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Ralph, excellent info on Bending, we need to see more of this type of skill posted…..... Thanks…....


----------



## handi (Mar 31, 2006)

Gshepard, I have a kerf bending video on the same web page, two more installments on this type of bending and a steam bending video to follow.


----------



## handi (Mar 31, 2006)

DKV,

I've not done that, but you could try it by cutting the form faces at the proper twist. Remember that using a greater number of thinner laminations will form more easily. You may also want to soak the strips overnight to make them more pliable.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks handi, I'll play with that. If successful you'll hear from me again, if not…


----------

